# AMD Opens New Global Design Centre in Hyderabad



## Cristian_25H (Aug 1, 2013)

AMD today announced the opening of a new design centre in Hyderabad, featuring world-class lab facilities dedicated to furthering both software and hardware innovations at the heart of AMD's popular Accelerated Processing Units (APUs.) In a ceremony held today, the new design centre was inaugurated by Rory Read, president and chief executive officer at AMD. 

"AMD is committed to providing our customers with innovative, tailored technology solutions that empower people and deliver exceptional experiences," said Read. "Our Hyderabad Design Centre will play an important part in that mission as the team works in concert with our other design centers around the world to deliver AMD's next round of innovative products."



Located at Raheja Mindspace, HITEC City, Madhapur, in the heart of Hyderabad's technology hub, the new facility features 175,000 square feet of world-class engineering labs, equipment and office space for the hundreds of engineers who work there to deliver world-class, differentiated System-On-Chips (SOCs) for AMD and its global customers. AMD also has a design centre in Bangalore, as well as sales offices in New Delhi and Mumbai.

"India is a crucial market for AMD, and our design centers in both Hyderabad and Bangalore are key design and development hubs for our business," said Madhusudan Atre, corporate vice president, Design Engineering at AMD. "Like our talented engineering teams around the world, the engineers working in AMD's new Hyderabad Design Center are every bit as focused and committed to the sustained delivery of hardware and software innovations that can help drive the company's business forward."

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 1, 2013)

AMD, y u no come here to the promised land where awesome stuff like Core\centrino and SB\IVB were developed. Yer luck might just change.


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Aug 1, 2013)

Dj-ElectriC said:


> AMD, y u no come here to the promised land where awesome stuff like Core\centrino and SB\IVB were developed. Yer luck might just change.



I don't think AMD can afford a design center there. India/China is their best bet.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 1, 2013)

China is no longer just copycat superpower. They can also develop and research advanced stuff there...


----------



## Jorge (Aug 1, 2013)

It's unclear to me exactly what India brings to the table other than cheap labor. Based on PC technical support from India I can confirm as can many others that it's worst than useless. It's best described as insulting, incompetent and infuriating. I hope AMD knows what they are doing with this deal in India or it will be shut down in a few years at a high cost no doubt.


----------



## ensabrenoir (Aug 1, 2013)

.....some pros ..some cons...d on't know how to view this...


----------



## btarunr (Aug 1, 2013)

That building is <5 km from my home.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 1, 2013)

Jorge said:


> It's unclear to me exactly what India brings to the table other than cheap labor. Based on PC technical support from India I can confirm as can many others that it's worst than useless. It's best described as insulting, incompetent and infuriating. I hope AMD knows what they are doing with this deal in India or it will be shut down in a few years at a high cost no doubt.



Sorry but some half assed PC support call centre in India has nothing to do with this and comparing them is just plain stupid 

This is good news, they're investing more in R+D which they need to as Intel probably invests 50-100x more than them at the moment. Hopefully they will have another Intel killer over the coming years like the Athlon back in the day


----------



## Frick (Aug 1, 2013)

Jorge said:


> It's unclear to me exactly what India brings to the table other than cheap labor. Based on PC technical support from India I can confirm as can many others that it's worst than useless. It's best described as insulting, incompetent and infuriating. I hope AMD knows what they are doing with this deal in India or it will be shut down in a few years at a high cost no doubt.



They probably don't know. Obviously they should consult you.


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Jorge said:


> It's unclear to me exactly what India brings to the table other than cheap labor. Based on PC technical support from India I can confirm as can many others that it's worst than useless. It's best described as insulting, incompetent and infuriating. I hope AMD knows what they are doing with this deal in India or it will be shut down in a few years at a high cost no doubt.



India has one of the cheapest labour in Asia, highly corrupt in terms of exploitation, working hours, working conditions and salary. I'm sure if AMD want a cheap deal India will tick all the boxes.

Saying that Indian are highly educated population amongst the middle class despite their humble economy. The elite few live much wealthier lifestyles than us in western countries.



NdMk2o1o said:


> Hopefully they will have another Intel killer over the coming years like the Athlon back in the day



As much as I want to see a super Intel Killer too, I don't think that is going to help AMD, they need to make a profit, increase their stock price and continue to grow by diversifying their investments i.e.  tablet, telecommunications market, server market, console market etc. One killer CPU won't impress the stock market.




btarunr said:


> That building is <5 km from my home.



What is India like. There was a BBC documentary that said Indians don't have a word for "curry". Is that true?


----------



## Over_Lord (Aug 1, 2013)

btarunr said:


> That building is <5 km from my home.



I'll come back with my CV in a few years.


----------



## hardcore_gamer (Aug 1, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> China is no longer just copycat superpower



Absolutely right.. Here is the proof:

Chengdu J 20





F22 Raptor


----------



## adulaamin (Aug 1, 2013)

hardcore_gamer said:


> Absolutely right.. Here is the proof:
> 
> Chengdu J 20
> http://img.gawkerassets.com/img/17on1uvxewqeljpg/ku-xlarge.jpg
> ...



From the front, yes. But from the top? They're totally different.





On topic, It's good to hear AMD spending money on R&D. All my PCs before my current one were AMD. I hope to build one again sometime soon.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 1, 2013)

The F-22 is leaps and bounds beyond the rest.  They have said numerous times that the pilot is the main limiting factor (namely, passing out from crazy G-forces).  The next generation of fighters is likely to be pilotless.


India has a lot of engineers but I don't know if they're of the caliber necessary to push AMD into the future.  I'm pretty sure not.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 1, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> As much as I want to see a super Intel Killer too, I don't think that is going to help AMD, they need to make a profit, increase their stock price and continue to grow by diversifying their investments i.e.  tablet, telecommunications market, server market, console market etc. One killer CPU won't impress the stock market.



They had the same objections back when they brought out the Athlon and if anything probably had less R+D money though still managed to beat Intel, I fail to see why they couldn't based off your points, I don't think their objective with the Athlon was to make a killer CPU but they stumbled upon a fantastic design that did just that


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 1, 2013)

It was AMD's acquisition of NexGen that turned into K6 which put AMD on the map and even Intel adapted the technology.  The second boon for AMD was creating AMD64 and the associated Athlon 64/Opteron processors.  If they don't produce something revolutionary (which is hard to see happening at this point), they're not going to have a third boom.

I think the third boom will come in the form of "what comes after transistors?"  That's an open question many corporations are trying to answer but none have yet.


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 1, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> The F-22 is leaps and bounds beyond the rest.  They have said numerous times that the pilot is the main limiting factor (namely, passing out from crazy G-forces).  The next generation of fighters is likely to be pilotless.
> 
> 
> India has a lot of engineers but I don't know if they're of the caliber necessary to push AMD into the future.  I'm pretty sure not.




Lol, building military air craft and designing a desktop CPUs are on a completely different level of research. USA has almost an unlimited budget for R+D for planes, think it's a bit unfair to base India's CPU expertise on their inability to make better aircraft.

--------------------------------





NdMk2o1o said:


> They had the same objections back when they brought out the Athlon and if anything probably had less R+D money though still managed to beat Intel, I fail to see why they couldn't based off your points, I don't think their objective with the Athlon was to make a killer CPU but they stumbled upon a fantastic design that did just that



You're missing the point. 

In the past AMD has beat out Intel with less R+D budget, but it didn't translate into the sales revenue or the type of company growth to warrant the investment in the long run. Back then there was no mobile market (well it was very small and niche) so having a hot powerful desktop CPU was the norm.

If AMD really wanted to they could have ploughed a shitload of money into R+D and released something on par with the i7, but the market has changed. 90% of the market couldn't care less about a powerful desktop CPU, the market wants low energy CPUs for mobile phones, laptops, tablets, consoles, HTPC etc. and other small devices. The need for APUs are trending as well. Once AMD secure all these areas, their market share will grow, possibly larger than Intel. This will boost revenue, allow for bigger marketing budgets and R+D etc. It's a big game of chess.

Think of like this.

What impresses the stock market more:

Option A: AMD, fastest desktop CPU of 2014 with 90% market share of desktop CPU, which translates into 10% CPU sales in total.

Option B: AMD, market leader in all mobile CPUs and APUs in 2014, with 95% mobile CPU market share which translates into 90% of all CPU sales.



Edit:



FordGT90Concept said:


> Wall Street ultimately doesn't care about the product; only if the company making it is capable of reliably turning a profit from it.



Exactly. More fingers in more pies the better.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 1, 2013)

The problem with "less power" is that comes directly from improved fabs.  Fabs cost a fortune which AMD does not have.  If "less power" is truly the future, then AMD needs to look beyond the transistor for an answer because they lost that battle.




Dent1 said:


> What impresses the stock market more:
> 
> Option A: AMD fastest desktop CPU of 2014 (90% market share of 10% desktop enthusiast)
> Option B: AMD market leader in all mobile CPUs and APUs in 2014  (90% mobile market share)


Option C: 200% net income growth in two consecutive quarters.

Wall Street ultimately doesn't care about the product; only if the company making it is capable of reliably turning a profit from it.


----------



## Casecutter (Aug 1, 2013)

Had to look up Hyderabad just to be positive where it was exactly was...

Hey Jim (an engineer from any other country in the world)... we're sending you to a design centre   featuring world-class lab facilities dedicated to furthering both software and hardware innovations! 
Wow that's sounds Keen! 
Where is it!
Hyderabad
Where...?
Hyderabad, India
Who's on first...


----------



## a_ump (Aug 2, 2013)

so this is just...a testing facility? or a fab place for them to produce chips aswell?


----------



## btarunr (Aug 2, 2013)

adulaamin said:


> From the front, yes. But from the top? They're totally different.
> http://blog-imgs-49.fc2.com/a/p/g/apg/03_20111231111331.jpg
> 
> On topic, It's good to hear AMD spending money on R&D. All my PCs before my current one were AMD. I hope to build one again sometime soon.



On a side note they did copy Su-27 as Shenyang J11.



Dent1 said:


> What is India like. There was a BBC documentary that said Indians don't have a word for "curry". Is that true?



We don't have a word for "muppet," either.


----------



## claylomax (Aug 2, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> Had to look up Hyderabad just to be positive where it was exactly was...
> 
> Hey Jim (an engineer from any other country in the world)... we're sending you to a design centre   featuring world-class lab facilities dedicated to furthering both software and hardware innovations!
> Wow that's sounds Keen!
> ...



Wow, you're so funny 
If you had to look up that, then something's wrong. Where did you go to school? I bet it's in the USA.


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 2, 2013)

@claylomax: Good one 
@FordGT90Concept: You're pretty sure of the "limited" caliber of India's engineers? How many Indian engineers have you tested? And may I ask where you got YOUR engineering degree? BTW, USA is NOT known for its engineering or scientific superiority. EVERYTHING about USA is foreign - even it's very existence is due to India. Columbus was en route to India when he got lost and reached this new place which he mistook for India. And most of USA's "innovations" are based on works from scientists, engineers and doctors from around the globe INCLUDING India. So, get some education first before throwing your "pretty sure" crappy judgement.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Aug 2, 2013)

Jorge said:


> It's unclear to me exactly what India brings to the table other than cheap labor. Based on PC technical support from India I can confirm as can many others that it's worst than useless. It's best described as insulting, incompetent and infuriating. I hope AMD knows what they are doing with this deal in India or it will be shut down in a few years at a high cost no doubt.



I know you're just a troll. (why hasn't he been banned?)

But to seriously answer your question: India has an insane number of students and graduates. Even though a large percentage aren't good for hiring, it doesn't matter. There's still millions of them, and if your business is overseas, then they're also cheap.

Why would someone waste money in the US on a bunch of losers? Our education system is a joke as much as you think India is a joke.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 2, 2013)

Nabarun said:


> You're pretty sure of the "limited" caliber of India's engineers?


Virtually all processor advancements in the last four decades happened in USA (IBM, AMD, Intel, Qualcomm, Apple, Fairchild, NVIDIA, etc.), Canada (ATI), UK (ARM Holdings), and Israel (Pentium M and Core).

AMD is giving India an opportunity; the burden is on Indians to deliver.

@TheGuruStud: A lot of the greatest advancements humanity has made were born from drop-outs.  Education has a tendency to suppress creativity and creative solutions are the ones that change history.  Education is great for societies that like to repeat history, not advance it.  USA has a long history of drawing in people that are advancing science and capitalizing on it.  It takes resources to research and USA has millions of investors.


----------



## suraswami (Aug 2, 2013)

India has youngsters with money and they don't care about spending!

As long as cell phone, new gadget and car craze is in India every company will make use of this boom.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 2, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Virtually all processor advancements in the last four decades happened in USA (IBM, AMD, Intel, Qualcomm, Apple, Fairchild, NVIDIA, etc.), Canada (ATI), UK (ARM Holdings), and Israel (Pentium M and Core).
> 
> AMD is giving India an opportunity; the burden is on Indians to deliver.
> 
> @TheGuruStud: A lot of the greatest advancements humanity has made were born from drop-outs.  Education has a tendency to suppress creativity and creative solutions are the ones that change history.  Education is great for societies that like to repeat history, not advance it.  USA has a long history of drawing in people that are advancing science and capitalizing on it.  It takes resources to research and USA has millions of investors.



No you're all wrong the uk started it all and is still the best at it all ie engineering,  creativity research   or queing we rock simples and be happy we brought you edumication


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 3, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Virtually all processor advancements in the last four decades happened in USA (IBM, AMD, Intel, Qualcomm, Apple, Fairchild, NVIDIA, etc.), Canada (ATI), UK (ARM Holdings), and Israel (Pentium M and Core).
> 
> AMD is giving India an opportunity; the burden is on Indians to deliver.
> 
> @TheGuruStud: A lot of the greatest advancements humanity has made were born from drop-outs.  Education has a tendency to suppress creativity and creative solutions are the ones that change history.  Education is great for societies that like to repeat history, not advance it.  USA has a long history of drawing in people that are advancing science and capitalizing on it.  It takes resources to research and USA has millions of investors.



You are just talking rubbish. It doesn't matter where the processor manufacturing happened - the question is whether Indian engineers have "LOW caliber". India's economy and native manufacturing industry and everything else is in such a poor state because of sociopolitical reasons - not because our engineers can't do it. There have been some outstanding scientists from India without whose contribution science would not be anywhere near it's modern state. What USA has is a big wallet and obviously better infrastructure for companies to feel attracted. This doesn't mean Americans have better brains. The world does not think so anyway.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 3, 2013)

Note what country is missing...





World Patent Report: A Statistical Review - 2008 edition

The good news is AMD might change that.


----------



## Frick (Aug 3, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> No you're all wrong the uk started it all and is still the best at it all ie engineering,  creativity research   or queing we rock simples and be happy we brought you edumication



Britain is a developing country in disguise. Seriously.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 3, 2013)

Frick said:


> Britain is a developing country in disguise. Seriously.



Seriously some of you overate your country and wtf has your opinion of the uk got to do with op , mine was a joke yoyrs a bait and the uk passed the us more bs patents then soft nick jet engines computers.

I am an engineer and I can tell you this. We developed waaaay before yall and my company makes the best mass specs in the home of industry , computing, mass spectrometry and thats MANCHESTER mofoin uk suck it.


----------



## Frick (Aug 3, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Seriously some of you overate your country and wtf has your opinion of the uk got to do with op , mine was a joke yoyrs a bait and the uk passed the us more bs patents then soft nick jet engines computers.
> 
> I am an engineer and I can tell you this. We developed waaaay before yall and my company makes the best mass specs in the home of industry , computing, mass spectrometry and thats MANCHESTER mofoin uk suck it.



Which is why you can't build houses, do electrical work, plumbing or heating? Not to mention thrash collection. I've been in the UK quite a bit and while you've done great things (and do some great things still), it feels low grade.

The US is the same really.

And yes we are off topic, but your joke wasn't on topic either. And people are discussing fighters and shit anyway. Go for broke.

EDIT: Fair's fair: You do produce some top notch actors.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 3, 2013)

since when did china do anything original? they only know how to replicate things cheaply with cheap components.

the only  reason they are a super power is because the people there have no power and work like slaves.


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 3, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Virtually all processor advancements in the last four decades happened in USA (IBM, AMD, Intel, Qualcomm, Apple, Fairchild, NVIDIA, etc.), Canada (ATI), UK (ARM Holdings), and Israel (Pentium M and Core).



But they scout talent from around the world. A company can hire or outsource or offshore the most educated talent from around the globe and file it's taxes in USA or it's host country.


The funny thing about your statement is IBM and Apple currently have research and manufacturing in India (and China). And ARM is setting up shop in India too.  So all this high horse stuff about America has to stop!

http://edition.cnn.com/2009/US/03/26/ibm.outsourcing/
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/02/13/apple_infosys_winpro/
http://articles.economictimes.india...1_design-centre-design-engineers-british-firm






FordGT90Concept said:


> Note what country is missing...
> http://www.wipo.int/export/sites/www/ipstats/images/wipo_pub_931/a_4_1.gif
> World Patent Report: A Statistical Review - 2008 edition
> 
> The good news is AMD might change that.



The patent is intellectual property, you can file it in any country, that isn't a reflection of the ethnicity of the workforce. For example IBM can employ a 99% Indian labour force then patent the work in USA. Who gets credit? USA of course.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 3, 2013)

Some of the guys in here are like an unlimited jokes supply for Russell Peters.


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 3, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> since when did china do anything original? they only know how to replicate things cheaply with cheap components.



They did invent gun powder.


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 3, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> But they scout talent from around the world. A company can hire or outsource or offshore the most educated talent from around the globe and file it's taxes in USA or it's host country.
> 
> 
> The funny thing about your statement is IBM and Apple currently have research and manufacturing in India (and China). And ARM is setting up shop in India too.  So all this high horse stuff about America has to stop!
> ...



That's what I've been trying to make him understand from the start. Apparently he is determined not to...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 3, 2013)

Frick said:


> Which is why you can't build houses, do electrical work, plumbing or heating? Not to mention thrash collection. I've been in the UK quite a bit and while you've done great things (and do some great things still), it feels low grade.
> 
> The US is the same really.
> 
> ...



And the best cars


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 3, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> The funny thing about your statement is IBM and Apple currently have research and manufacturing in India (and China). And ARM is setting up shop in India too.  So all this high horse stuff about America has to stop!


They do that so there is less downtime in researching.  They do 8-10 hour shifts in the USA/Canada then source another 8-10 hour shift on the other side of the planet.  It increases research pace by 50-80% which means keeping up/getting ahead of the competition.

It's really no different from using call centers in India to handle the night-load when no one in USA/Canada wants to work.  It's smart business practice, even if it isn't the most optimal.

Case in point: the high skill in engineering comes from the people in the design department.  They stamp out the framework for how it is going to work and likely have to work on many components of that but, for every complicated task only a handful of people can do, there's a dozen other tasks almost anyone with a basic understanding of the subject can do.  The people in the "West" do the former and while they're away from work, the people in "East" do the latter.  The people in the "East" are doing tasks that are too expensive in the "West." The relationship is mutually beneficial but the majority of the high skill laborers are still in the "West."




Dent1 said:


> The patent is intellectual property, you can file it in any country, that isn't a reflection of the ethnicity of the workforce. For example IBM can employ a 99% Indian labour force then patent the work in USA. Who gets credit? USA of course.


IBM gets credit because it owns the IP.  IBM is a US corporation.


----------



## Frick (Aug 3, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> IBM gets credit because it owns the IP.  IBM is a US corporation.



Meh, where such giants are incorporated matter little these days. It's down to taxes and patent laws, generally.


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 3, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> They do that so there is less downtime in researching.  They do 8-10 hour shifts in the USA/Canada then source another 8-10 hour shift on the other side of the planet.  It increases research pace by 50-80% which means keeping up/getting ahead of the competition.
> 
> It's really no different from using call centers in India to handle the night-load when no one in USA/Canada wants to work.  It's smart business practice, even if it isn't the most optimal.
> 
> ...



You are undoubtedly related to Hitler in some way... or the KKK may be. All you need is some quality time in Guantanamo. That will hopefully change some of your perspective about "White Supremacy". Seriously, you need a VERY low level format. I mean the demagnetization type. Or a HDD replacement... and the CPU too  Of  course you may have to get new motherboard and RAM too. I am sure your PSU is more than adequate...


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 3, 2013)

wow ford, didnt know you were this arrogant :/
maybe its the pain + meds?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 3, 2013)

How does stating the facts make me arrogant?  Do some research on corporate trends.


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 3, 2013)

Your corporate research led you to conclude that Indians (and everybody else who's not from the "West") are just cheap laborers who are only capable of doing the "easy" stuff? That's your "fact"? You definitely are Adolf incarnate, dude!


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 3, 2013)

your facts may be innocent but the arguments for which you are using them isnt 


plus i though no one loved AMD, and yet people are fighting over a silly design lab over its location.

property costs in india is cheaper. and im sure most people have notice the increasing number of indians at amd, plus a lot of engineers come from india, so it makes sense to open up a design lab here, as then the employees can be kept near home and be happy. Plus social acceptance and adaptation can be hard.

so you add all these up, it makes a lot of sense to do what they did.


and wrt to that patents thing.
the scientific sector in india suffers tremendously because of socio-political reasons as already stated. plus the economic condition isnt great either. add to that the good sum of money foreign countries are willing to pay for the same research, its a no brainer most scientists and researchers leave. and when they are successful, they add to the patents in the country funding them. 


recently there was a bengali kid from here who went to germany and developed something related to the equation of trajectory of missiles.


and then the govt workers here are shit. they are too lazy. so i doubt they even work properly at the patent offices. what more its easy to bribe people in india. bribing is the only way to get the govt workers to work. so its easy to take someone else's patent pending idea and buy it too. i doubt that would be impossible.

sparta would be better to live in than india


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 3, 2013)

Nabarun said:


> Your corporate research led you to conclude that Indians (and everybody else who's not from the "West") are just cheap laborers who are only capable of doing the "easy" stuff? That's your "fact"? You definitely are Adolf incarnate, dude!


I didn't say that.


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 3, 2013)

You didn't exactly say those words in that particular way, but that's exactly what you said in a very elaborate speech.


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 3, 2013)

Hmm. I think this flame war is not going anywhere good. This thread should now be locked imho


----------



## Frick (Aug 3, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I didn't say that.





Nabarun said:


> You didn't exactly say those words in that particular way, but that's exactly what you said in a very elaborate speech.



I did read that particular post carefully, and that was sort of what you said. The westerners do the complex tasks, the indians (or whatever they might be) do the easy stuff. You didn't say they were less capable though. 

You, Nabarun, are taking the price for stupidity though. Calling people Hitler is not productive in any way.

In short I have no idea why you are arguing. They are opening a design centre in Hyderabad. That is good. End?


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 3, 2013)

Frick said:


> I did read that particular post carefully, and that was sort of what you said. The westerners do the complex tasks, the indians (or whatever they might be) do the easy stuff. You didn't say they were less capable though.
> 
> You, Nabarun, are taking the price for stupidity though. Calling people Hitler is not productive in any way.
> 
> In short I have no idea why you are arguing. They are opening a design centre in Hyderabad. That is good. End?



Right. Didn't know about that "law" though  No more of this from me.


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 3, 2013)

Frick said:


> You didn't say they were less capable though.


He said that right at the start. About us not having the right caliber. But I'm given to understand that he is not normally like this. So, like I said, let's end it right here.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 3, 2013)

Frick said:


> I did read that particular post carefully, and that was sort of what you said. The westerners do the complex tasks, the indians (or whatever they might be) do the easy stuff. You didn't say they were less capable though.
> 
> You, Nabarun, are taking the price for stupidity though. Calling people Hitler is not productive in any way.
> 
> In short I have no idea why you are arguing. They are opening a design centre in Hyderabad. That is good. End?



lol thats ripe stuff


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 3, 2013)

Frick said:


> I did read that particular post carefully, and that was sort of what you said. The westerners do the complex tasks, the indians (or whatever they might be) do the easy stuff. You didn't say they were less capable though.


Corporations are not going to pay someone in one country $40k and someone in another country $20k to do the same job if they can help it.  The cost of living differences dictate that it must happen (e.g. both locations need janitors).  In order for a corporation to see value in keeping the more expensive location open, they need to see results to match the extra cost or they're going to move.  Experience weighs heavily on that.

I don't know if AMD is cutting any more staff with the opening of this facility.  If they aren't, that means AMD is growing which is good for everyone (except Intel and NVIDIA).


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 3, 2013)

Get some rest, dude. I quit. Now I will be pondering over the "Golden Rule of Prog..." After that I will be delivering IM injections and SC saline to some of my cats who are suffering from nephritis. I recently had to euthanize one. They need me. So I quit. You win. I quit. TaTA


----------



## Frick (Aug 4, 2013)

Nabarun said:


> He said that right at the start. About us not having the right caliber. But I'm given to understand that he is not normally like this. So, like I said, let's end it right here.



Hooboy he is like this. It's his thing. He has facts (or think he does have facts anyway) and then he will not budge, and you end up talking about different things. Sometimes he's good, often he's just plain annoying and sometimes he extrapolates. Discussing with him is like talking to an autistic wall.



Nabarun said:


> Get some rest, dude. I quit. Now I will be pondering over the "Golden Rule of Prog..." After that I will be delivering IM injections and SC saline to some of my cats who are suffering from nephritis. I recently had to euthanize one. They need me. So I quit. You win. I quit. TaTA



It was fun seeing someone insulting him though. I have said horrible things to him in the past, now I just can't bring myself to care, generally.



FordGT90Concept said:


> Corporations are not going to pay someone in one country $40k and someone in another country $20k to do the same job if they can help it.  The cost of living differences dictate that it must happen (e.g. both locations need janitors).  In order for a corporation to see value in keeping the more expensive location open, they need to see results to match the extra cost or they're going to move.  Experience weighs heavily on that.
> 
> I don't know if AMD is cutting any more staff with the opening of this facility.  If they aren't, that means AMD is growing which is good for everyone (except Intel and NVIDIA).



It's more than that, you have the cost of relocating, the benefits they get from that country to stay (tax breaks for instance, didn't New York do that not to long ago?), publicity and so on. In the end it is money, obviously, but there several paths that lead to that money.


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 4, 2013)

FordGT90Concept said:


> They do that so there is less downtime in researching.  They do 8-10 hour shifts in the USA/Canada then source another 8-10 hour shift on the other side of the planet.  It increases research pace by 50-80% which means keeping up/getting ahead of the competition.




Come on its to save money. If money wasn't a factor they'll just hire their USA/Canadian labour to work nights when the USA/Canadian day labours clock off. 




FordGT90Concept said:


> It's really no different from using call centers in India to handle the night-load when no one in USA/Canada wants to work.  It's smart business practice, even if it isn't the most optimal. Case in point: the *high skill in engineering comes from the people in the design department*.  They stamp out the framework for how it is going to work and likely have to work on many components of that but, for every complicated task only a handful of people can do, there's a dozen other tasks almost anyone with a basic understanding of the subject can do.  The people in the "West" do the former and while they're away from work, the people in "East" do the latter.  The people in the "East" are doing tasks that are too expensive in the "West." The relationship is mutually beneficial but the majority of the high skill laborers are still in the "West."



Don't you think there are high skilled non-Americans working in America as high skilled engineers?





FordGT90Concept said:


> IBM gets credit because it owns the IP.  IBM is a US corporation.



Exactly. Which proves my point.

An American firm can hire Indian or foreign labour and still praise the credit.




FordGT90Concept said:


> Corporations are not going to pay someone in one country $40k and someone in another country $20k to do the same job if they can help it.  The cost of living differences dictate that it must happen (e.g. both locations need janitors).  In order for a corporation to see value in keeping the more expensive location open, they need to see results to match the extra cost or they're going to move.  Experience weighs heavily on that.
> 
> I don't know if AMD is cutting any more staff with the opening of this facility.  If they aren't, that means AMD is growing which is good for everyone (except Intel and NVIDIA).



Yes they would.

Because corporations hire people in the thousands to tens of thousands,  saving of 20k per year for 10,000 people is a significant saving. And if the labour is  20k in Asia for the locals is big money in their currency, so it's win/win. There is less pressure as far as tax obligations, maintaining good working conditions, working hours, paying health insurance, giving competitive bonuses and other basic necessities expected by American Citizens.

I'd think one of the many reasons American companies don't move their entire operation to say China is because they need one foot in a proper democracy. For example if Apple completely relocated to China they'd have no protection as far as intellectual property as copyright laws are not respected and enforced. As well as quality control, legal protection, transportation issues, weak currency issues etc.


----------



## itsakjt (Aug 4, 2013)

2 years more and I am coming with my CV. 

NOTE: While most of the Indian students are too much bookish, many of them have the finest brains. Also academic performance is not everything. So if AMD checks the skills and knowledge, smartness besides marks of the students and then recruits them, then we Indians will surely make AMD shine. 

Also this is a good advantage for us. All these years, we didn't have ANY MAJOR semiconductor industry in India. Now that AMD is coming, things can change. 
Very good news.  I will deliver my best to be there. Wish me luck everyone.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 4, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> Don't you think there are high skilled non-Americans working in America as high skilled engineers?


Of course.  That's why we (and most countries) have work visas and foreign exchange student programs. XD


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 4, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> 2 years more and I am coming with my CV.
> 
> NOTE: While most of the Indian students are too much bookish, many of them have the finest brains. Also academic performance is not everything. So if AMD checks the skills and knowledge, smartness besides marks of the students and then recruits them, then we Indians will surely make AMD shine.
> 
> ...


This isn't the first one. AMD has another one in Bangalore. Good luck.


FordGT90Concept said:


> Of course.  That's why we (and most countries) have work visas and foreign exchange student programs. XD



Most under-developed "third world" countries do too. But what's the point? Didn't have enough of this ?


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 4, 2013)

Guys relax. I can understand the frustration of the US guys because recently all big corporations are only opening fabs outside the US. This means less jobs for the US citizens and even less income for the country. All the moneys instead of going to US are going to countries like China, India, Taiwan, Mexic, etc. This is extremely bad for the US economy, one with the biggest domestic and foreign debt in the world.


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 4, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> Guys relax. I can understand the frustration of the US guys because recently all big corporations are only opening fabs outside the US. This means less jobs for the US citizens and even less income for the country. All the moneys instead of going to US are going to countries like China, India, Taiwan, Mexic, etc. This is extremely bad for the US economy, one with the biggest domestic and foreign debt in the world.



That is not quite accurate. The big US giants can only afford to invest overseas because they already have enough capital to do so from their business at home. The more profit they make, the bigger they become, and this in turn means more income for their homeland (_although many are opposed to Obama's tax theories... they just wanna crush the poor and keep making money without paying any substantial tax._) But the thing is, THIS is capitalism and open market. US are the biggest sponsors of this. And this policy doesn't just apply to manufacturing and design labs - it applies equally to their Wall Mart/McDonald's/... etc etc. They just don't want to see that. And some are just plain stupid.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 4, 2013)

Nabarun said:


> And this policy doesn't just apply to manufacturing and design labs - it applies equally to their Wall Mart/McDonald's/... etc etc. They just don't want to see that. And some are just plain stupid.



You're confusing franchises for branch factories... 

Outsourcet jobs means less jobs in the homeland, taxes payed in the country where the factory operates, while the profit is exclusively to the Company (not sure 100% about this thou...).


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 4, 2013)

No, I am not confused. I am saying that if they have no problem with those, then they shouldn't have problems with these either. Americans don't seem to complain about all the Asian companies' US branches, do they? What about all these PC hw manufacturers who are almost all Asian, but have similar factories/centers in the US? What about the camera manufacturers? Just think of all the major electronics brands - almost ALL are Asian. Americans never think that they are robbing Asian jobs/money, do they? I think I am far from confused.


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 4, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> Guys relax. I can understand the frustration of the US guys because recently all big corporations are only opening fabs outside the US. This means less jobs for the US citizens and even less income for the country. All the moneys instead of going to US are going to countries like China, India, Taiwan, Mexic, etc. This is extremely bad for the US economy, one with the biggest domestic and foreign debt in the world.





Prima.Vera said:


> You're confusing franchises for branch factories...
> 
> Outsourcet jobs means less jobs in the homeland, taxes payed in the country where the factory operates, while the profit is exclusively to the Company (not sure 100% about this thou...).



This is only true if the factory was once in USA but shutdown and migrates offshore. Then jobs are lost 

But if an American based company sets up factories offshore to begin with then there is no impact on current jobs for US Citizens.

By cutting costs with offshore labour will allow for the company to grow in revenue, net worth, stock prices etc. This means they'll pay more tax domestically and offshore overall. The company would be in a better position to maintain and expand its remaining infrastructure in the USA thus creating new job opportunities too.





Nabarun said:


> No, I am not confused. I am saying that if they have no problem with those, then they shouldn't have problems with these either. Americans don't seem to complain about all the Asian companies' US branches, do they? What about all these PC hw manufacturers who are almost all Asian, but have similar factories/centers in the US? What about the camera manufacturers? Just think of all the major electronics brands - almost ALL are Asian. Americans never think that they are robbing Asian jobs/money, do they? I think I am far from confused.



Very true, plenty of Taiwanese, Chinese, Hong Kong and other South-East Asian technology companies whom have migrated to USA. American Citizens are happy to accept their jobs and income tax but pull hissy fits when American companies migrate to Asia. Double standards.


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 4, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> plenty of Taiwanese, Chinese, Hong Kong and other South-East Asian technology companies whom have migrated to USA. American Citizens are happy to accept their jobs and income tax but pull hissy fits when American companies migrate to Asia. Double standards.



You forgot Japan and Korea 
And I think Hong Kong is part of China since 1997 (Well, it was originally theirs to begin with, but the Brits took it for a while...  )


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Nabarun said:


> You forgot Japan and Korea
> And I think Hong Kong is part of China since 1999 (Well, it was originally theirs to begin with, but the Brits took it for a while...  )



I said "and other South-East Asian technology companies" so that includes Japan, Korea, Philippines, Thailand etc

China and Hong Kong are two different countries with different laws, language, culture, currency and government. It shares a boarder with China, Shenzen. HK Citizens are mostly of Chinese decent. On paper I guess it belongs to China but in practice China has no control over the country.

A good example is in China it's illegal to protest. But protesters often go to HK where they're protected by their governments free speech laws.


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 5, 2013)

You are technically correct about the companies, but I was just saying that Japan and Korea usually come first to mind when thinking about electronics  And yes, Hong Kong is different from the mainland for obvious reasons, but it's part of China. It does have some bs "special powers", but Chinese it is. Not different countries


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Nabarun said:


> You are technically correct about the companies, but I was just saying that Japan and Korea usually come first to mind when thinking about electronics  And yes, Hong Kong is different from the mainland for obvious reasons, but it's part of China. It does have some bs "special powers", but Chinese it is. Not different countries



Believe me they operate as two different countries. China is a partial communist, HK is a proper democracy.

Crimes which would get you locked up in China for life or sentenced to death or kidnapped is 100% accepted in HK. For example in China Buddhist Monks are harassed and beaten by the police daily, Government controls the news and internet and blocks certain social media, whereas in HK their government is liberal and accepting.

It's not BS powers, If China breaks the Treaty, they'll risk starting a war with Britain and it's allies and they'll be shutdown my the United Nations. They don't want that headache.


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 5, 2013)

This talk is now moving way from the topic. But let me assure you - HK is Chinese and Britain will NEVER attack China. Not for HK. Not for ANYTHING! Although if there is an ongoing war, they may just tag along, but because they would have little choice. And the UN is basically US. They are just business partners. And China is no Sudan. So, war, shutdown etc these will only happen in discussions like these - not in real life.
Now, all those things you said about HK's governance are fine. But at the end of the day, HK is a city in China. It's an island outside the mainland, but it's Chinese nonetheless.


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Nabarun said:


> This talk is now moving way from the topic. But let me assure you - HK is Chinese and Britain will NEVER attack China. Not for HK. Not for ANYTHING! Although if there is an ongoing war, they may just tag along, but because they would have little choice. And the UN is basically US. They are just business partners. And China is no Sudan. So, war, shutdown etc these will only happen in discussions like these - not in real life.
> Now, all those things you said about HK's governance are fine. But at the end of the day, HK is a city in China. It's an island outside the mainland, but it's Chinese nonetheless.



Britain wouldn't successfully attack China because starting a war is difficulty.  There would be empty threats from politicians on both sides. Plenty of mediation and UN intervention etc.

Also there is a lot of trade of goods between China and Britain, more importantly a lot of trade between China and European Union. China wouldn't risk upsetting the treaty and messing up their economy. 

USA have already threatened Military action against China and Russia for different reasons, any disruption with Hong Kong with give them the perfect excuse to go in, especially after China threatened war on Japan whom USA are militarily responsible for.

Hong Kong isn't just a city in China. I've given you plenty of examples of how their independent countries, it's only fair you give one example to justifies your statement.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 5, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> Britain wouldn't successfully attack China because starting a war is difficulty.  There would be empty threats from politicians on both sides. Plenty of mediation and UN intervention etc.
> 
> Also there is a lot of trade of goods between China and Britain, more importantly a lot of trade between China and European Union. China wouldn't risk upsetting the treaty and messing up their economy.
> 
> ...



Jees where the hell have you taken a thread about a building , so effin what world wide expansion into expanding markets is wise and good ..      .....


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 5, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> Britain wouldn't successfully attack China because starting a war is difficulty.  There would be empty threats from politicians on both sides. Plenty of mediation and UN intervention etc.
> 
> Also there is a lot of trade of goods between China and Britain, more importantly a lot of trade between China and European Union. China wouldn't risk upsetting the treaty and messing up their economy.
> 
> Hong Kong isn't a city in China. I've given you plenty of examples of how their independent countries, it's only fair you give one example to justifies your statement.



Sure man! 
1. Google,
2. Wikipedia,
If you read this thoroughly and yet have doubts, then open another thread.
3. If the above two are too much to read, then here is a list of Chinese cities.


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Nabarun said:


> Sure man!
> 1. Google,
> 2. Wikipedia,
> If you read this thoroughly and yet have doubts, then open another thread.
> 3. If the above two are too much to read, then here is a list of Chinese cities.




That link is according to People's Republic of China. If China said HK was a mountain or a  desert island surrounded by water it wouldn't mean it's true.

China is bitter it lost HK, even when Britain owned it China still considered it "theirs". To take HK off their list would be to prove they lost. Chinese people have too much pride for that.

You've proven it's a city within China, according to the People's Republic of China. But you haven't proven that HK doesn't operate as a different country.


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh, come on, man! What link is Chinese? Google or Wikipedia? I cannot prove HK is a country because it is not. It is a Special Administrative Zone inside China. If you cannot believe Google or Wikipedia, my only suggestion would be that you contact the United Nations. Now, I really don't care whether HK is Chinese or African or Martian, so, I'm gonna stop replying to this thread, because at this point as we Bengalis say, "The Story's Cow Has Climbed The Tree". Please have a GR8 day. I'm gonna try to take a very urgent nap right now, and try not to dream about WW3


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Nabarun said:


> Oh, come on, man! What link is Chinese? Google or Wikipedia? I cannot prove HK is a country because it is not. It is a Special Administrative Zone inside China. If you cannot believe Google or Wikipedia, my only suggestion would be that you contact the United Nations. Now, I really don't care whether HK is Chinese or African or Martian, so, I'm gonna stop replying to this thread, because at this point as we Bengalis say, "The Story's Cow Has Climbed The Tree". Please have a GR8 day. I'm gonna try to take a very urgent nap right now, and try not to dream about WW3



No you're going to stop replying because you know what you're saying ignorant.

Opinion polls of Hong Kongers show that the majority of HK Citizens consider Hong Kong as a independent country and want to keep it that way.  Citizens feel their  nationality is Hong Kong first and Chinese second. If you call a Hong Konger Chinese or a Chinese person a Hong Konger they will be offended. To consider them one is actually racist.


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 5, 2013)

> No you're going to stop replying because you know what you're saying ignorant.


How is "knowing" synonymous with "ignorance" ?



> Opinion polls of Hong Kongers show that the majority of HK Citizens consider Hong Kong as a independent country


Anybody can consider whatever they want. For example, you may reside in the UK with British passport but consider yourself a Martian. Nobody can stop you from having an opinion. Whether everybody agrees with it is an entirely different story. A wish is not the same as fact. If you don't believe in Google, Wikipedia etc, then at least try the CIA fact book. But I'm guessing you"ll feel they aren't impartial either, since China and US have mutually-beneficial business interests.


> If you call a Hong Konger Chinese or a Chinese person a Hong Konger they will be offended. To consider them one is actually racist


I won't. Since one is a city and the other a country.
Hong Kong was always part of China before the Brits and Japanese took control of it briefly. So I don't think a Chinese guy living in Hong Kong will find it racist if somebody assumes he is Chinese.


----------



## drdeathx (Aug 5, 2013)

Jorge said:


> It's unclear to me exactly what India brings to the table other than cheap labor. Based on PC technical support from India I can confirm as can many others that it's worst than useless. It's best described as insulting, incompetent and infuriating. I hope AMD knows what they are doing with this deal in India or it will be shut down in a few years at a high cost no doubt.



They have a lot of marketshare in India. That is what the article says....


----------



## btarunr (Aug 5, 2013)

Could you people get back to topic? I've given you leeway because I didn't want to come across as jingoistic. Some of you seem to have taken advantage of that. I just dusted off two decks of colorful cards.

To refresh your memory: 
AMD opened an office here in Hyderabad
They're not exactly going to design the next Intel-killer or NVIDIA-killer there
We live in a globalized world, in which globalization is a two-way street
"They took our jobs" is a terrible argument. Brainy people moved to the US under H1B, met people, made money, got their ideas and capital back to their native countries. Boo fucking hoo. Make calculators illegal in your schools as it's illegal in ours, and then you'll begin to deserve those jobs you accuse us of stealing.



Dent1 said:


> If you call a Hong Konger Chinese or a Chinese person a Hong Konger they will be offended. To consider them one is actually racist.



No, people Hong Kong don't take offense to being called Chinese. They're proud of their ethnicity.


----------



## Over_Lord (Aug 5, 2013)

> Make calculators illegal in your schools as it's illegal in ours, and then you'll begin to deserve those jobs you accuse us of stealing.



Bingo!


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 5, 2013)

Nabarun said:


> How is "knowing" synonymous with "ignorance" ?
> 
> 
> Anybody can consider whatever they want. For example, you may reside in the UK with British passport but consider yourself a Martian. Nobody can stop you from having an opinion. Whether everybody agrees with it is an entirely different story. A wish is not the same as fact. If you don't believe in Google, Wikipedia etc, then at least try the CIA fact book. But I'm guessing you"ll feel they aren't impartial either, since China and US have mutually-beneficial business interests.
> ...



What you're saying is nonsense. 

Until recently, Hong Kong hasn't had any connection to China for over 150 years under British rule. 

If you think that Hong Kong after 150 years of disconnect Hong Kongers are unable to establish their own culture, ways of live is then you're ignorant.

And I'm not just quoting Wikipedia. I've travelled to both Hong Kong and China so I can tell you first hand there is a disconnect. Heck Chinese people can't even visit Hong Kong without a visa.



btarunr said:


> No, people Hong Kong don't take offense to being called Chinese. They're proud of their ethnicity.



As Chinese ethnicity second, Hong Konger nationality first. They like the ability to pick and choose.

In fact HK rather go back to British Rule than Chinese rule SCMP Poll: Hong Kong Wants Return to British Rule ...

This video gives you a candid idea of being a Hong Konger first What's the difference between Hong Kong and ma...

But yes I agree I cant change the minds of ignorant people and this side debate has gone too far.  I'm in support of AMD expanding to Asia. We should all return back to the main topic.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 5, 2013)

I think this is the first time I've seen a forum derailment so big without the mods taking any action...  ))


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 5, 2013)

its a delicate issue XD


----------



## m1dg3t (Aug 5, 2013)

btarunr said:


> Could you people get back to topic? I've given you leeway because I didn't want to come across as jingoistic. Some of you seem to have taken advantage of that. I just dusted off two decks of colorful cards.



Jus lemme add mah $0.02 

Good going AMD & India! This could be a beggining to a very fruitfull partnership for both 





btarunr said:


> To refresh your memory:
> AMD opened an office here in Hyderabad
> They're not exactly going to design the next Intel-killer or NVIDIA-killer there
> We live in a globalized world, in which globalization is a two-way street
> "They took our jobs" is a terrible argument. Brainy people moved to the US under H1B, met people, made money, got their ideas and capital back to their native countries. Boo fucking hoo. *Make calculators illegal in your schools* as it's illegal in ours, and then you'll begin to deserve those jobs you accuse us of stealing.



*QFT!* and abolish standardized testing...

If America had no $$$, , well then...


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 5, 2013)

> If you think that Hong Kong after 150 years of disconnect Hong Kongers are unable to establish their own culture, ways of live is then you're ignorant.


Wow! I'm amazed. You truly are on steroids, aren't you? We're not talking about culture/connection/wishlist/bla-bla-bla. I'm sure Hong Kongers are proud of their culture and whichever ethnicity they belong to. But just like Germans are proud to be regarded as Germans, and not Americans or Russians or some kind of mutants, I'm sure the people of HK are more likely to regard themselves as Chinese rather than British or Japanese. Your calling us nonsense and ignorant doesn't bother me at all. I feel sorry for you.
---------------------------------
I think there's no point in arguing to a lunatic (who doesn't even have the capability to write a few grammatically correct sentences) . It's just another one of those (very very thick) brick walls that Frick mentioned earlier.


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 5, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> its a delicate issue XD


----------



## Casecutter (Aug 5, 2013)

claylomax said:


> If you had to look up that, then something's wrong. Where did you go to school? I bet it's in the USA.





Casecutter said:


> Had to look up Hyderabad just to be positive where it was exactly was...


First the article never specifically said it as being a city in India, at least in the abbreviated front page.   While I've heard of Hyderabad it's not something my brain needs to commit to memory as to exactly where the sixth largest city of India is geographically located?  That's what I meant.

I didn't know the sixth largest urban area of England as being South Hampshire, while I do know where it is geographically...  as we pile a bunch of stuff in and around those ports for the D-Day invasion.

Do you know the sixth largest metropolitan area of Mexico is and its' geographical location, without looking it up...


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 5, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> First the article never specifically said it as being a city in India, at least in the abbreviated front page.   While I've heard of Hyderabad it's not something my brain needs to commit to memory as to exactly where the sixth largest city of India is geographically located?  That's what I meant.
> 
> I didn't know the sixth largest urban area of England as being South Hampshire, while I do know where it is geographically...  as we pile a bunch of stuff in and around those ports for the D-Day invasion.
> 
> Do you know the sixth largest metropolitan area of Mexico is and its' geographical location, without looking it up...



It's not about knowing the 6th (or whatever) largest metro. It's just about knowing in which country one of the world's most famous tourist destinations and historically important city is.


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 5, 2013)

Nabarun said:


> It's not about knowing the 6th (or whatever) largest metro. It's just about knowing in which country one of the world's most famous tourist destinations and historically important city is.



dude ffs stop arguing. dont be a whiny baby 
whining and arguing does nothing but lower your worth :/


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 5, 2013)

It's not whining, just civilized expression of opinion. It's a discussion forum, and we are discussing (with the exception of a few unfortunate detours in the middle).


----------



## suraswami (Aug 5, 2013)

Stop Arguing/Whining you all, otherwise I am going to open my Third Eye and burn you all!


----------



## Casecutter (Aug 5, 2013)

Most Popular Cities in Tourists destination for 2013, according to MasterCard's new Global Destination... 

http://www.businessinsider.com/most-popular-tourist-destinations-2013-2013-6?op=1


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 5, 2013)

LOL. So the point is, Hyderabad is not supposed to be a well known city because some freakin company doesn't list it in one particular year's list. Nice. Go find and read some more cards, you might find some more knowledge there.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 6, 2013)

If I am not mistaken, in Bangalore there is another AMD fab or location, right?


----------



## Over_Lord (Aug 6, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> If I am not mistaken, in Bangalore there is another AMD fab or location, right?



Yeah. Bangalore is THE place. There's an Intel design center there. Xeon chips were developed there AFAIK one or two years ago.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 6, 2013)

For the record, ATI has had an office in Hyderabad for over 10 years (which became AMD); NVIDIA has had an R&D centre here for over six years.


----------



## RCoon (Aug 6, 2013)

I am truly disappointed in some of the members in this thread, the opinionated responses to an article that is otherwise harmless and informative leave something to be desired. AMD know what they're doing. They're a company that handles(notice i said the word handles) millions and millions of dollars. I'm fairly sure they know how to do business better than 90% of the people complaining about where the location of this new building is. Good for AMD, good for Hyderabad. China has nothing to do with this so dont mention it.
Take your pointless conversations into private messages, thats what its there for, you can "discuss your opinions" there.


----------



## Casecutter (Aug 6, 2013)

Nabarun said:


> It's just about knowing in which country one of the world's most famous tourist destinations and historically important city is





Nabarun said:


> LOL. So the point is, Hyderabad is not supposed to be a well known city because some freakin company doesn't list it in one particular year's list. Nice. Go find and read some more cards, you might find some more knowledge there.


Though it's supposed to be "well-know" _because you say so_? I'll take their word over yours...

You really must not take this so personally.  I care less that people don't exactly know where Las Vegas or Disneyland are geographically located.  Such destinations can be considered "well-know" to other travelers.  

Hyderabad holds 38th in metro population, being some 800Km away from you it might spark you as  significant, but in the scope of everything the world has to offer don’t get all crazy over it.  Just because some person on the planet *does not* see it your way, you denigrate them? That just makes more folks perceive some of the people of India as disingenuous, which I’m sure is not your intent.   Given your sensitivity to this I'd imagine many of your countryman are glad you're not the minister of tourism.


----------



## nt300 (Aug 6, 2013)

Good news.


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 7, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> Though it's supposed to be "well-know" _because you say so_? I'll take their word over yours...
> 
> You really must not take this so personally.  I care less that people don't exactly know where Las Vegas or Disneyland are geographically located.  Such destinations can be considered "well-know" to other travelers.
> 
> Hyderabad holds 38th in metro population, being some 800Km away from you it might spark you as  significant, but in the scope of everything the world has to offer don’t get all crazy over it.  Just because some person on the planet *does not* see it your way, you denigrate them? That just makes more folks perceive some of the people of India as disingenuous, which I’m sure is not your intent.   Given your sensitivity to this I'd imagine many of your countryman are glad you're not the minister of tourism.



You don't "have" to take anybody's word. I don't give a shit about what you believe and don't. It's your rebuke about the place which had to be protested that I did. That list doesn't contain Agra, New Delhi, Berlin, Moscow or Munich and a lot of other major cities either. So, according to you, those places aren't supposed to be well known either? If you think it's normal for you to not know, then don't write about it. And yeah, we know where Las Vegas or Disneyland is. But even if we were plain damn morons, we wouldn't bother to say, "Hey! Where the heck is this sh1thole that I had to look up on Google? Why would anybody bother to go there? This California or Boston or Philly is not there in this year's Pepsi or McDonald's list, so it MUST be a sh1thole that nobody is supposed to know about....". Hyderabad was not 800 km away from Columbus when he decided to find his way to India. That was not the age of internet, TV or mobiles. But YOU don't HAVE to know. But also, just because YOU don't know, don't assume nobody else knows and don't rebuke.
I'm not gonna comment on the stupid things you just said about me or the people of India. You are not worth it.


----------



## Casecutter (Aug 7, 2013)

Nabarun said:


> So, according to you, those places aren't supposed to be well known either?


No, you implied Hyderabad as the world famous tourist destination.  I just quantified that it wasn't necessarily  going to be considered in 2013... at least by that list, just like those other cities you mentioned.  



Nabarun said:


> assume nobody else knows and don't rebuke


You where the one who took issue with me.  It wasn't that I didn't know Hyderabad is in India, but yes want to know exactly in what part of India it is located.  Perhaps I didn't need to say I needed to look it up, I suppose it's that I'm secure enough to realize intelligence isn't what you know, more what you're willing to learn.



Nabarun said:


> I'm not gonna comment on the stupid things you just said about me or the people of India. You are not worth it.


Ah, you pretty much already did...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 7, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I am truly disappointed in some of the members in this thread, the opinionated responses to an article that is otherwise harmless and informative leave something to be desired. AMD know what they're doing. They're a company that handles(notice i said the word handles) millions and millions of dollars. I'm fairly sure they know how to do business better than 90% of the people complaining about where the location of this new building is. Good for AMD, good for Hyderabad. China has nothing to do with this so dont mention it.
> Take your pointless conversations into private messages, thats what its there for, you can "discuss your opinions" there.



EXACTLY, nowt to add


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 7, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> No, you implied Hyderabad as the world famous tourist destination.  I just quantified that it wasn't necessarily  going to be considered in 2013... at least by that list, just like those other cities you mentioned.
> 
> You where the one who took issue with me.  It wasn't that I didn't know Hyderabad is in India, but yes want to know exactly in what part of India it is located.  Perhaps I didn't need to say I needed to look it up, I suppose it's that I'm secure enough to realize intelligence isn't what you know, more what you're willing to learn.
> 
> Ah, you pretty much already did...



I just wonder what people like you do in a technology-related site. We have all read and understood every word you said from the start. You can continue to edit the posts, but you cannot edit our memories or the cache stored in many many servers.
The following (which itself you edited after a while like most of your posts):


Casecutter said:


> Had to look up Hyderabad just to be positive where it was exactly was...
> 
> Hey Jim (an engineer from any other country in the world)... we're sending you to a design centre featuring world-class lab facilities dedicated to furthering both software and hardware innovations!
> Wow that's sounds Keen!
> ...


in addition to the following:


Casecutter said:


> First the article never specifically said it as being a city in India, at least in the abbreviated front page. While I've heard of Hyderabad it's not something my brain needs to commit to memory as to exactly where the sixth largest city of India is geographically located?



...proves that the following:


> It wasn't that I didn't know Hyderabad is in India, but yes want to know exactly in what part of India it is located.


...is a BIG FAT LIE.

About whether Hyderabad or Moscow or Berlin should or should not be considered well-knows cities on account of their absence from a particular list, I am gonna say CHEERS! You've proved your worth!


----------



## Casecutter (Aug 8, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> Hyderabad, India
> Who's on first...



Thank' for using my writings to delineate exactly what I said... I'll entrust those in this form to read and make their own assessment.  

You've established in just 36 posts (almost all in this topic with various members) you're confrontational and a bane if members articulates something that doesn't suite you.  I'm not here to change anyone's beliefs, especially when technology-related, but when some "schmo" confronts with denigration, such provocation is not going unchallenged.

It's evident you're just the latest in a long list of what's termed as nothing more than, a Troll.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 8, 2013)

RCoon said:


> I am truly disappointed in some of the members in this thread, the opinionated responses to an article that is otherwise harmless and informative leave something to be desired. AMD know what they're doing. They're a company that handles(notice i said the word handles) millions and millions of dollars. I'm fairly sure they know how to do business better than 90% of the people complaining about where the location of this new building is. Good for AMD, good for Hyderabad. China has nothing to do with this so dont mention it.
> Take your pointless conversations into private messages, thats what its there for, you can "discuss your opinions" there.



THIS. Also I would like to add to all the India bashers on here that they really should look closer at statistics. India's higher education work force is one of the BEST in the world. They train in the US and Europe for their graduate degrees and if you think snake charmers are the ones that will be working at AMD I got some cheap land to sell you idiots......errr elitists forum members.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 8, 2013)

Frick said:


> You, Nabarun, are taking the price for stupidity though. Calling people Hitler is not productive in any way.
> 
> In short I have no idea why you are arguing. They are opening a design centre in Hyderabad. That is good. End?



I have had that Bookmarked since around '91!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 8, 2013)

Only a Hitler lover would refer to the Godwin law.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 8, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> THIS. Also I would like to add to all the India bashers on here that they really should look closer at statistics. India's higher education work force is one of the BEST in the world. They train in the US and Europe for their graduate degrees and if you think snake charmers are the ones that will be working at AMD I got some cheap land to sell you idiots......errr elitists forum members.



please tell me the avatar pics actually you


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 8, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> Thank' for using my writings to delineate exactly what I said... I'll entrust those in this form to read and make their own assessment.
> 
> You've established in just 36 posts (almost all in this topic with various members) you're confrontational and a bane if members articulates something that doesn't suite you.  I'm not here to change anyone's beliefs, especially when technology-related, but when some "schmo" confronts with denigration, such provocation is not going unchallenged.
> 
> It's evident you're just the latest in a long list of what's termed as nothing more than, a Troll.



Literate folks will brains will of course make their own assessment. The references to your ever-changing conflicting statements are provided to simply aid them in the process.

With this last vulgar name-calling you have also revealed your true "class".


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 8, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> They train in the US and Europe for their graduate degrees



Thanks for all the praise, man  But if you don't mind me correcting you, majority of people (including engineers) graduate from India itself. In addition to a plethora of engineering colleges, the Indian Institutes of Technology is some of the best engineering institutions in the world.


----------



## Dent1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow, I've been gone for 3 days and Nabarun is still arguing.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 9, 2013)

Dent1 said:


> Wow, I've been gone for 3 days and Nabarun is still arguing.



LOL


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2013)

Nabarun said:


> Thanks for all the praise, man  But if you don't mind me correcting you, majority of people (including engineers) graduate from India itself. In addition to a plethora of engineering colleges, the Indian Institutes of Technology is some of the best engineering institutions in the world.



Our colleges are PACKED with you guys.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 9, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Our colleges are PACKED with you guys.



Yea and they make AWESOME flat bread!


----------



## Casecutter (Aug 9, 2013)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=top+institutes+of+technology+in+the+world


http://www.topuniversities.com/university-rankings/world-university-rankings/2012


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 9, 2013)

Casecutter said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=top+institutes+of+technology+in+the+world



http://www.rediff.com/getahead/2004/dec/15sd11.htm


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2013)

Nabarun said:


> http://www.rediff.com/getahead/2004/dec/15sd11.htm



I'm just saying the US has some of the best if not THE best in the world for higher education and they are PACKED with foreign nationals coming here to get their degrees. A lot go back to their home nations and work in places like AMD's new plant in India.

There is NOTHING WRONG with this at all IMO.

Also according to your link that school is ranked 31st in the world. Honestly even on that list it didn't even break the top 10 and the engineers at AMD or Intel are top 5 school kinda guys.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Aug 9, 2013)

A LOT of US and UK Universities are OVERRATED, don't flatter yourselves. There are extremely good Universities in non-English native speaking countries like Japan, China, India, Germany or even Iran that are a lot better than even top 10 Universities in that list. This is because those TOPs are made mostly by US/UK sites and are mostly subjective NOT objective reviews.


----------



## Casecutter (Aug 9, 2013)

Nabarun said:


> http://www.rediff.com/getahead/2004/dec/15sd11.htm


At the beginning of that article it stipulates, "Ranking of the world's top universities in physical and life sciences"... 
Physical science is the study of physics and chemistry. 


Nabarun said:


> In addition to a plethora of engineering colleges, the Indian Institutes of Technology is some of the best engineering institutions in the world


I thought this was about Universities with Engineering & Technology disciplines?
http://www.topuniversities.com/univ...2013/computer-science-and-information-systems
http://scholarship-positions.com/bl...-technology-universities-in-the-world/201108/

Here's what the media in India had to say about back in Sep 13, 2012
http://articles.timesofindia.indiat...2_1_iit-mumbai-iit-guwahati-indian-institutes

And strictly in computer science from 2012...
http://www.usnews.com/education/worlds-best-universities-rankings/best-universities-computer-science


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 9, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm just saying the US has some of the best if not THE best in the world for higher education and they are PACKED with foreign nationals coming here to get their degrees. A lot go back to their home nations and work in places like AMD's new plant in India.
> 
> There is NOTHING WRONG with this at all IMO.
> 
> Also according to your link that school is ranked 31st in the world. Honestly even on that list it didn't even break the top 10 and the engineers at AMD or Intel are top 5 school kinda guys.



To clear things up, that link wasn't meant for you. Having said that, my point is, millions graduate from Indian college/universities every year (although, to be fair, not all of them are "world-class"). A VERY small fraction of Indians can actually afford to travel abroad for ANYTHING. You'd know, studying in MIT or Oxford requires more than just brains. And as far as rankings are concerned, they are not solely based on the quality of education. A number of factors are taken into account. India, with is poor economic and pathetic sociopolitical conditions, corruption etc, would be fortunate-enough to be ranked even 1000. What I do know for a fact, is that IIT grads are some of the most sought-after in the world.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 9, 2013)

Prima.Vera said:


> A LOT of US and UK Universities are OVERRATED, don't flatter yourselves. There are extremely good Universities in non-English native speaking countries like Japan, China, India, Germany or even Iran that are a lot better than even top 10 Universities in that list. This is because those TOPs are made mostly by US/UK sites and are mostly subjective NOT objective reviews.



Keep telling yourself that.....I'm sure one day you might believe it.



Nabarun said:


> To clear things up, that link wasn't meant for you. Having said that, my point is, millions graduate from Indian college/universities every year (although, to be fair, not all of them are "world-class"). A VERY small fraction of Indians can actually afford to travel abroad for ANYTHING. You'd know, studying in MIT or Oxford requires more than just brains. And as far as rankings are concerned, they are not solely based on the quality of education. A number of factors are taken into account. India, with is poor economic and pathetic sociopolitical conditions, corruption etc, would be fortunate-enough to be ranked even 1000. What I do know for a fact, is that IIT grads are some of the most sought-after in the world.


 I wasn't trashing India's schools man. They teach better than most "first world" nations. I was just saying the cream of the crop tend to do their graduate studies in Europe and or the US and they are the ones at AMD or Intel for the most part. Brains can only go so far. Sometimes you need the bankroll to buy the best......and one thing the US and Europe have an abundance of in private universities is excess cash to have the very best in equipment. MIT comes to mind.


----------



## Nabarun (Aug 9, 2013)

That's true.


----------



## Frick (Aug 9, 2013)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Keep telling yourself that.....I'm sure one day you might believe it.



Meh you're both right. There are good schools in many nations, and the top schools are sort of sprinkled out. The US many great schools, but I think Prima.Vera thought you said US school = great school. Which is not the case.


----------



## canopus72 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Indian engineers*

I migrated from intel to AMD with the advent of the fx-8150. Prior to that, I had 6 intel gaming rigs but I ditched intel for personal and ethical reasons. I have an fx-8350 and I am very pleased with it. I am delighted to hear AMD have opened R&D labs in Hyderabad and Bangalore. They are the hub of tech development in India. I have been in the Indian education system for one year and Indian students (even in A-level) are incredibly good at mathematics, physics (and engineering at university level). Indian students are without a shadow of a doubt, of a much higher calibre than american students (just go to youtube and type in the search bar 'stupid americans' and you will be horrified to see the mediocre level of academic ability in usa). 

I just want to illustrate this stark contrast to foolish individuals such as 'fordgt90' who arrogantly assume that engineers from a developing country are of a poor standard. This is completely false. My brother is a chemical engineer and he works in London. He was even transferred to a project in Boston (usa). In the London office, he works with Indian chemical engineers who graduated from Indian universities. My brother is impressed by the level of academic/engineering knowledge that the Indian engineers possess. 

On the extreme opposite end of the (in)competence scale are the american engineers he worked with whilst in Boston. They were struggling to correctly design (from scratch) an oil refinery and extraction plant. In the end, the project was transferred to the Delhi office and the Indian engineers wrapped up that project in just one month and to a high standard. 

Allow me to illustrate my point. We all know that usa makes the most atrociously bad cars in the west (your car panels, dashboards and steering wheels are not even properly aligned!). This is why the majority of people in Europe refuse to buy American cars because we know they are petrol hungry piles of junk. 

I recommend you guys stop mocking the competence of Indian engineers, bearing in mind your own gross incompetence. You know who you are, Jorge et al. India is at the cutting edge of Biomedical research and is now making her mark in engineering.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 27, 2013)

canopus72 said:


> I migrated from intel to AMD with the advent of the fx-8150. Prior to that, I had 6 intel gaming rigs but I ditched intel for personal and ethical reasons. I have an fx-8350 and I am very pleased with it. I am delighted to hear AMD have opened R&D labs in Hyderabad and Bangalore. They are the hub of tech development in India. I have been in the Indian education system for one year and Indian students (even in A-level) are incredibly good at mathematics, physics (and engineering at university level). Indian students are without a shadow of a doubt, of a much higher calibre than american students (just go to youtube and type in the search bar 'stupid americans' and you will be horrified to see the mediocre level of academic ability in usa).
> 
> I just want to illustrate this stark contrast to foolish individuals such as 'fordgt90' who arrogantly assume that engineers from a developing country are of a poor standard. This is completely false. My brother is a chemical engineer and he works in London. He was even transferred to a project in Boston (usa). In the London office, he works with Indian chemical engineers who graduated from Indian universities. My brother is impressed by the level of academic/engineering knowledge that the Indian engineers possess.
> 
> ...



cool story bro.


----------



## canopus72 (Aug 27, 2013)

*reply to mail man*

Themailman78. Thanks dude. It is a shame that a lot of westerners think that scientists and engineers in developing countries are of a poor standard. This is completely false and their opinions are founded upon nothing more than arrogance and racism. In fact, many Indian universities are of a much higher calibre than the vast majority of British and American universities. I have been through the British university system and I can tell you it is over rated. In India, even at O-level and A-level, students are forbidden to bring calculators in the exam. They have to do all calculations by hand!. This is why Indians are very good at the cerebral sciences (ie: ones that involve a lot of logical deductions and calculations).


----------

